# Features RCP



## Gast2 (7. Jul 2008)

hi,

könnt mir jemand kurz erklären für was ich ein extra project feature brauche??? versteh den sinn nicht ganz....

gruß john


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2008)

Das Feature verwaltet die enthaltenen PlugIns (und Features). Primär geht es um Build und Deploy. 
Build:
Features builden PlugIns
Deploy:
Für den Update-Manager brauchst du Features


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jul 2008)

Das heißt ich habe in einem feature mehrere plug-ins...
Also ich mache ein neues project feature... habe ich dort nur meine eigenen plug-ins drin oder auch die standard plug-in welche ich benutze???


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2008)

Nein, nur deine. Theoretisch spricht nichts dagegen ein anderes, nicht-Standard-PlugIn in dein Feature aufzunehmen, aber meistens inkludiert man andere Features, nicht andere PlugIns.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jul 2008)

okay soweit klar... nur wie ich es mache und was es wirklich bringt hab ich noch nicht ganz raus ... =)


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2008)

Ein Feature zu erstellen und die enthaltenen PlugIns angeben sollte so tragisch ja noch nicht sein?
Anschließend kannst du mit dem Export Wizard (oder ANT) das Feature exportieren lassen.


> was es wirklich bringt hab ich noch nicht ganz raus .


Alle PlugIns sollten in einem Feature enthalten sein, sonst sind sie 'unmanaged' PlugIns. Updaten, Deinstallieren,... nur mit Feature.


----------



## foobar (7. Jul 2008)

Ausserdem kannst du mit einem Feature Dateien oder Ordner im Rootverzeichnis deines Eclipseverzeichnises anlegen. Ich benutze das z.b. um beim Export die Templates des Reportgenerators ins Verzeichnis templates zu kopieren.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

Morgen,

also ich hab jetzt mein Plugin einem Feature hinzugefügt... Aber was mache ich jetzt z.B. mit den org.eclipse.ui plugins???


----------



## foobar (8. Jul 2008)

Was willste damit machen? Die haben doch nichts mit deinem Feature zu tun.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

Ok... Dachte alle Plugins die ich benutze muss ich da mit reinpacken wie z.B. org.eclipse.ui.command usw.


----------



## foobar (8. Jul 2008)

Nein, in DEIN Feature packst du auch nur DEINE Plugins. Das ist der Sinn eines Features es fasst mehrere PLugins zusammen.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

ok alles klar...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

NA doch nicht alles klar... Also ich hab jetzt ein Feature und hab mir ein build.xml generieren lassen...  
So mache ich jetzt aus dem Feature ein product, welches ich dann starten kann ???


EDIT: Wenn ich das Product ausführe....

```
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.getSplashLocation(Main.java:1642)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.handleSplash(Main.java:1539)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
```

EDIT: ok klappt hab in meinem feature.xml das feature org.eclipse.rcp vergessen...


----------

